# Got 189 Invitation but point change due to age change in Sep



## satyashil (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have received Subclass 189 invitation in Sep 2013. I had 70 points. However, on 25th Sep I will turn 33 and my points will reduce to 65. Will this invalidate my EOI if I dont apply before Sep 25th.

The hindrance in applying before Sep 25th 2013 is I dont have my son's passport and it will take minimum 20 days and impossible to get it before Sep 25th.

Can someone please help me understand how the change of points affect my applicaiton?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

satyashil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received Subclass 189 invitation in Sep 2013. I had 70 points. However, on 25th Sep I will turn 33 and my points will reduce to 65. Will this invalidate my EOI if I dont apply before Sep 25th.
> 
> ...


It is clearly mentioned "age at the time of invitation" in DIAC website.

So I do not think this would be a problem.


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

satyashil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received Subclass 189 invitation in Sep 2013. I had 70 points. However, on 25th Sep I will turn 33 and my points will reduce to 65. Will this invalidate my EOI if I dont apply before Sep 25th.
> 
> ...


All that matters is your age at the time of Invite.
See info from DIAC's website below:
"You can receive up to 30 points based on the age you were on the day you were invited to apply."


----------



## satyashil (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone...Indeed the points are calculated at the time of invite.
I will be doing the actual application next week.


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi expats,

I have changed my job post ACS assesment. 

However, I changed my job on 26-Mar-2014 and I applied for the invite without mentioning the current job as its was not relevant. 

My Invite also came on 28-April-2014. Now when I apply for 189 Visa application form, should I mention my current job which is just 1.5 months old or not ? Is that mandatory ? please suggest.

Also, will it create any problem if I just put my current job details and select "Not relevant to the nominated skill" 189 application form . I dont want to claim any points for my current 1.5 months old job..

Please suggest.


Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

You should have mentioned all your jobs in EOI. By the time you create your EOI, they advice you to update any changes that happen.

It is best to provide DIBP all the information about your case. Since you are not claiming any points for this experience, I do not think it would be a problem. Yes, I think you should just say this experience is not relevant.


----------



## Ravi_s (Apr 20, 2015)

*Age*

Hi All,

I'm in the same boat. My wife has expressed an interest on 1Mar2015. Her age at that time was 32. She turned 33 on 24Mar2015. She has got the invitation on 10Apr2015 with 60 points claiming 30 points of age. Now, if we apply for VISA, will it get rejected due to age (the points will become 55)? 

Should I apply to VISA or wait for partner's skills assessment to claim 5 more points?

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

Ravi_s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in the same boat. My wife has expressed an interest on 1Mar2015. Her age at that time was 32. She turned 33 on 24Mar2015. She has got the invitation on 10Apr2015 with 60 points claiming 30 points of age. Now, if we apply for VISA, will it get rejected due to age (the points will become 55)?
> 
> ...


I am confused how this happened. The skillselect system automatically works out your age and calculates points. I am not sure how she received an invite AFTER turning 33 as the EOI would have dropped the 30 points? Is it for 189 or 190 visa?

Also you say you are waiting for her skills assessment. How has she lodged EOI if she has not done that yet?


----------



## Ravi_s (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi 
Thanks for the quick response. She is applying for 189
Yes. She got the invite mentioning date of effect as 24Mar2015 which was her birthday but the heading mentioned that the invitation date as 10Apr2015.
I'm also confused.

And the skills assessment im talking about is my (partner) skills assessment. She has done with her ACS and after that she submitted EOI.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Can anyone please confirm if that rule discussed above is still valid ? 

From SkillSelect under *Helpful information when completing an EOI*




> If you receive an invitation and *your points have decreased* or your personal information is not accurate, you do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait to receive another invitation.


Does that means points lost after EOI Invitation or just incorrect claim in EOI at the time of invitation ?

Edit: As far as I knew the points claimed during EOI invitation date is what counts, even if points decreases or English Language test expires after EOI Invitation but before Visa lodgement. Is that correct ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if that rule discussed above is still valid ?
> 
> From SkillSelect under *Helpful information when completing an EOI*
> 
> ...


Points are based on time of invitation: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)


----------

